# Blue Anchor Bight Farm - Boston - Jan 2011



## rectory-rat (Jan 25, 2011)

Afrad I know little about this site really, and nothing at all comes up on Google. As far as I know it started life as a farmhouse, owning much local land, and was then converted to a boatbuilders yard and workshop due to its closeness to the river. It is pretty much my next door neighbour, and I believe it was abandoned shortly before I lived near it, about 15 years ago.

It is next to a sewage treatment works, the smell of which aparently drove the owners away! The local water company bought the house after no-one else would, and it has been empty ever since. Having been the venue for many a chav party it has been heavily bricked up, but the sheds next door remain open.

Not the most interesting explore, I know, but seemed a good place to first use my new DSLR. I think I've added a few effects, so please let me know all I have done wrong! 

The pics..
















The inevitable 'no pigs'! 





Bricked the day before for the hundreth time - chavs round here actually do carry sledgehammers!!!!!





Lead windows, most of which have been stolen





Very well hidden from the road





Couple of these in the back garden, looking suspiciously like gravestones 















I think I was trying to be artistic!!! 





High contrast!

Thanks for looking......

-RR


----------



## warcorrespondent (Feb 6, 2011)

*gravestones?*

Thanks for showing us these - perhaps they were pet grave markers? Did you get a look at them?


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 6, 2011)

warcorrespondent said:


> Perhaps they were pet grave markers? Did you get a look at them?



Didn't really get that good a look, thanks to all the ivy over them, but they look professionally shaped, rather than just a lump of stone. Most likely to be pet markers I suppose, I can hardly imagine there's ever been a graveyard there! 

Thanks

-RR


----------

